

Android and Windows Phone collide in China as market explodes - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/android-and-windows-phone-set-collide-china#!
An astounding 450 million smartphones will ship in China in 2014, which amounts to approximately a third of worldwide shipments. It also means that next year, one in every three Chinese men, women and children will buy a smartphone. China is a tantalizing target for Apple, Microsoft and Google.&lt;p&gt;Microsoft VP of Advertising and Online Frank Holland said: &quot;We are going to spend a lot of time in the next 12 months building a real presence on the low-end smartphone market with developing countries.&quot;
======
1010011010
Will Microsoft be giving away Windows Phone, or suing Android manufacturers to
increase the price of the competition?

